# Интернет о суициде > Этот форум >  Ребят, закройте мой аккаунт!!!

## sokol10238

Ребят, закройте мой аккаунт!!!
Два года назад зарегистрировался здесь, тогда дела были совсем плохи, хоть в петлю лезь. Теперь дела наладились, у меня всё просто отлично!!! И необходимости в регистрации на этом форуме больше нет. Прошу по тому что в поисковике яндекс при введении моего логина (а я его использую везде) всплывает моё сообщение двухгодичной давности, а мне бы этого не хотелось. Люди могут прочитать. Удалите мой аккаунт, или хотя бы смените логин чтоб в поисковиках сообщение не высвечивалось. спасибо!!!

----------


## neji

ничего тебе не сменят и не удалят) нефиг везде под одним ником светиться, трансдевочка)

----------


## plaksivaya_tryapka

> Ребят, закройте мой аккаунт!!!


 сделано

----------


## Raigneer

del

----------


## Raigneer

del

----------

